# Re-Grease Dry Box latches?



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Napa sells a product called Power Lube that I'm impressed with. It washes out grit and cleans a lot like WD 40, but it dries and doesn't collect dust and grit like WD 40 does. It comes in a red can. Tri-flow is another good product we use to use on airplanes to clean and lube latches and cowl fasteners. I have a hard time finding it anymore. Good stuff if you can find it. Napa use to sell it.....


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Napa sells a product called Power Lube that I'm impressed with. It washes out grit and cleans a lot like WD 40, but it dries and doesn't collect dust and grit like WD 40 does. It comes in a red can. Tri-flow is another good product we use to use on airplanes to clean and lube latches and cowl fasteners. I have a hard time finding it anymore. Good stuff if you can find it. Napa use to sell it.....


Is it this stuff?

https://www.amazon.com/Tri-Flow-TF2...rd_wg=prI0c&psc=1&refRID=YHYE0605B50QQ9EXZHPC


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I've never used the grease, just the aerosol.

https://www.amazon.com/Tri-Flow-TF2...D=41AMcWsd7xL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

I use spray silicone lubricant, mostly because I have it around for the k-pump. It needs reapplied once or twice a season.
Otherwise I would use a Teflon type lubricant.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

You might use WD-40 and some elbow grease to try to clean it up first. Then use something like Tri-Flow to lube and protect. Let it penetrate, then wipe off all excess. It's the excess that really makes grit stick. You should be able to find Tri-Flow at any decent bike shop. My local shop has it in bulk to refill the little bottles. Tri-flow has teflon as part of the lubricant package.

I've been thinking about trying some dry lubes. They allegedly don't attract as much dirt. I've had good luck with Tri-flow, so I keep using it. The two may NOT be compatible, so if you've used one, clean everything well before switching.

This is a reminder for me to lube the locks on my truck soon... BEFORE we get freezing fog.....


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

If you've access to a compressor, stick box out in the sun (today in SLC) and then blow latches clean with air. 
Sand storms on river trips will eventually deposit grit EVERYWHERE. I'm wary of lubes or greases, there are some good ones out there (I use bicycle chain lube for oarlocks if they squeak) but in general just plain cleaning will make latches happy...


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm with B4otter. I've never lubed the latches on my dry boxes. blasted them with a pressure washer, and dried them with the air compressor. but I only do that once a year, and they don't have any problems. some years I don't do anything and they still work fine.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

B4otter said:


> If you've access to a compressor, stick box out in the sun (today in SLC) and then blow latches clean with air.
> Sand storms on river trips will eventually deposit grit EVERYWHERE. I'm wary of lubes or greases, there are some good ones out there (I use bicycle chain lube for oarlocks if they squeak) but in general just plain cleaning will make latches happy...


FWIW, the Triflow originally referred too is bicycle chain lube - an old standby; the grease shown is a different product. I use Triflow on many things that need lube but also need to not collect grit. Truck door hinges, tailgates, trailer tongue, locks for said items...it's good chit.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

well, I guess they make a bunch of variants... this is what I've always used: https://www.amazon.com/ACTION-LUBE-TRI-FLOW-2OZ-SQUEEZE/dp/B001E4KY3Y/ref=sr_1_13?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1507829127&sr=1-13&keywords=triflow+chain+lube

So I shouldn't speak for caverdan - I have no idea which he uses, except it's an aerosol.


----------

